# The importance of dark eyes?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I've read many critiques on this site, where people have said they would like to see the dog with a darker eye. Is a dark brown eye just a preference for looks or is there more to it than that?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Breed standard.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Breed standard.


lol oh, duh. Guess I could have looked at that first.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe the breed standard came around because the darker eyes hid the pupils better which caused the sheep to not be as nervous when the dog is fixating on them while herding

Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shade said:


> I believe the breed standard came around because the darker eyes hid the pupils better which caused the sheep to not be as nervous when the dog is fixating on them while herding
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong!


That would be über cool


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Shade said:


> I believe the breed standard came around because the darker eyes hid the pupils better which caused the sheep to not be as nervous when the dog is fixating on them while herding
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong!


This is correct from what I understand as well. A gsd is suppose to have a dark mask. Light colored eyes stand out more and are very unnerving to prey animals such as sheep. We have a dog at our club with a dark mask and nearly yellow eyes. They are very disturbing looking to me, just imagine what a sheep would think!

Edit: See if this link to a photo of this dog on facebook works:
FSC Trial 09/2011 | Facebook


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Dark eye is standard, but I read somewhere a long time ago that there was a study that showed a correlation between light eyes and intelligence. Have no idea if there is any truth to it, but lighter eyes are one fault that doesn't bother me much. To me, it's easier to read a dog when you can see their pupils.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

robk said:


> This is correct from what I understand as well. A gsd is suppose to have a dark mask. Light colored eyes stand out more and are very unnerving to prey animals such as sheep. We have a dog at our club with a dark mask and nearly yellow eyes. They are very disturbing looking to me, just imagine what a sheep would think!
> 
> Edit: See if this link to a photo of this dog on facebook works:
> FSC Trial 09/2011 | Facebook


There are 76 photos in that album but it is photo#1 of 76. This dog creeps me out with his eyes.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

robk said:


> There are 76 photos in that album but it is photo#1 of 76. This dog creeps me out with his eyes.


I think he's gorgeous and I love those eyes.....Balen has those same color eyes so I'm partial anyway. I just think sometimes when you have very dark eyes and a very dark mask that the features can almost become lost in each other....I think the light eyes are striking, but I also understand the function of dark eyes....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

most wild canids have a lighter eye - instincts high , darker eye came with domestication - same sort of phenomenon as the Belyaev foxes changing features . The darker eye was softer and co-related to a more dog like feature so natural selection. 
In the GSD light owl eyes are disturbing to the sheep too predatory . On the other hand border collies , working in a different style , different sheep breed , use their eye to move sheep and there you have very light eyes , blue eyes, mismatched eye colour (brown and blue on same dog).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is this the shot robk? The dog has intensity in that stare!!
My Kacie has very light eyes and her dark mask enhances them. I don't mind them, but prefer darker eyes.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, that is it. He is even more intense looking in real life!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Light eyes are wolf like. That is why they disturb some people.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden's eyes are orange. I wouldn't really call them light, but they are a really interesting color that I don't see too often. I think they work well with the rest of his coat color/pattern, but they freak some people out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Aiden's eyes are orange. I wouldn't really call them light, but they are a really interesting color that I don't see too often. I think they work well with the rest of his coat color/pattern, but they freak some people out.


I think he looks gorgeous


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Dark eyes are preferred but I seriously doubt that they are more important.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

carmspack said:


> most wild canids have a lighter eye - instincts high , darker eye came with domestication - same sort of phenomenon as the Belyaev foxes changing features . The darker eye was softer and co-related to a more dog like feature so natural selection.
> In the GSD light owl eyes are disturbing to the sheep too predatory . On the other hand border collies , working in a different style , different sheep breed , use their eye to move sheep and there you have very light eyes , blue eyes, mismatched eye colour (brown and blue on same dog).


Interesting stuff. I can't take my girl to the barn because she sets off most of the horses, including mine. Majority of these horses are well-broke and very dog savvy since there are always dogs around the barn, trails, and of course at shows. I started taking Saphira there as a youngster and when she trots down the shedrow doing nothing and pretty much ignoring the horses, they will spook/shy at her and run to the back of the stall. My horse who has always been ok with dogs as long as they do not put their teeth on him HATES my dog and will even get aggressive towards her, pawing and stomping at her and rearing. My barn owner is amazed since they do not react to the other dogs like they do to mine. Her theory was the way Saphira trots with her head lowered looks predatory even though she is not allowed to lunge/bark/menace the horses in any way. Needless to say, I don't take her to the barn at all anymore, which is ok since that's my horse time anyways but the occasional visit would have been nice. Maybe its her eye color. They have darkened a little since these but not too much.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was browsing PDB the other day and saw this dog... His eyes are dark, but pale at the same time (if that makes sense?). I find it disturbing, but very appealing at the same time lol.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan's eyes were like that for a long time. They weren't yellow like most "light" GSD eyes but almost more of a gray or washed out brown. They did darken with age. Nikon's eyes are sufficiently dark (he's never been critiqued as having them too light) but they are more of a golden color and sometimes look too light (to me) in low or direct sunlight.


----------



## PRS2012 (Sep 8, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Aiden's eyes are orange. I wouldn't really call them light, but they are a really interesting color that I don't see too often. I think they work well with the rest of his coat color/pattern, but they freak some people out.


Very good looking dog!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Light eyes are wolf like. That is why they disturb some people.


I've heard this too but didn't believe it...Is it also true that blue eyes are husky and brown/copper/hazel eyes are malamute?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Huskies can have blue, copper, brown, hazel, etc.
Malamutes, by standard, are supposed to have brown I believe.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I think he looks gorgeous





PRS2012 said:


> Very good looking dog!!


Thanks guys! :wub:


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/show-me-pictures/190422-show-me-those-gsd-eyes.html

Lets just show them off!


----------

